# Confusion with installers of ISO Disc Images on  download  FreeBSD!



## teo (Mar 23, 2016)

Greetings community!


That utility has *Virtual Machine Images* from the main menu to download ISO? For that serves files that are within the menu Virtual Machine Images? I have attached a picture and link to greater understanding.


https://www.freebsd.org/where.html


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2016)

Click on the README:


> FreeBSD virtual machine disk images are available in various formats
> for several hypervisors.
> 
> Disk image formats and the supported hypervisors are:
> ...


----------



## teo (Mar 23, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Click on the README:



I'm sorry I do not manage to understand the utility of every format *machine disk images* in the installation of the operating system FreeBSD.

Can anybody explain in detail so that it serves the format machine disk images in virtualbox?  Thanks.  


```
Disk image formats and the supported hypervisors are:

vhd: VirtualPC, Hyper-V, Xen, VirtualBox
vmdk: VMWare
qcow2: Qemu, KVM, VirtualBox
raw: bhyve, other hypervisors that support unformatted raw disk image
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2016)

Let's start with a simple question, where do you want to install FreeBSD on? If it's a physical machine, use the installer images. If you have VMWare Player, VirtualBox or some other virtualization platform you can use the machine disk images. Those images are a completely installed FreeBSD you can easily load into them, there's no need to install anything. Alternatively you can also use the 'standard' installer images to perform the install yourself.


----------



## teo (Mar 23, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Let's start with a simple question, where do you want to install FreeBSD on?



FreeBSD wanted to prove again in virtual machine Virtualbox and know if they have corrected the errors in the installation and update packages and ports of the system in operation.  But in the main menu of downloads shows the option to download *Virtual Machine Images* in files and and I do not understand so that it is the utility in this case the files vhd or qcow2.

The files of *Virtual Machine Images* is a replacement of the ISO to install the system in virtualbox? Or to add to the system in virtualbox? I wait that not *banned *to the user or not *blocking *the topic with *padlock *as they blocked another topic and banearon (banned)  to the user for publishing a topic and the multiple errors of the system. There will be  people who are confused with Virtual Machine Images, thank you for your patience.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2016)

The virtual machine images are simply disk images. If you don't know what that is you don't need them.



> FreeBSD wanted to prove again in virtual machine Virtualbox and know if they have corrected the errors in the installation and update packages and ports of the system in operation.


Keep in mind that all versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree and the same package tools and therefor have the same packages. Ports and packages have nothing to do with specific FreeBSD versions, they're a completely separate entity. To what errors are you referring?


----------



## teo (Mar 23, 2016)

SirDice said:


> To what errors are you referring?



To the errors that gives the system in the installation through ports or packages,  to the errors of Subversion in your review of ports, compiling a new kernel, to the installation errors of a program through port, for example, X.org or Xfce as Gnome3, FlashPlayer or Firefox, Skype among others, to the vulnerabilities of the system in each update of the system that cannot be corrected .

But well, I can't express freely in the fora of the errors that gives the system, because there is a risk of being banned and blocked  the topic with county as i step you see above with the other topic published, not all are experts specialized in systems  and the majority we are to learn or to report of the errors and functioning of the system.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 23, 2016)

Somebody who can not decide if he needs installation discs images or preinstalled virtual machine images is going to review vulnerabilities in each system upgrade? Not bad, but as far as I understand rules, the entertaining attempts should be posted into the Off-topic section.

I never seen anybody banned for reporting errors in about 15 years of my usage of the FreeBSD. Such reports may be overlooked, not handled due lack of a man-power or even interest of involved person, but I never ever witnessed anybody sent away, moreover banned, for any error report. But I also have hard time to understand what are you writing about - it looks more like random selection of English words than anything else. I can imagine ignoring such "reports" as annoying and not useful at all. At least trying to be understandable is a basic of the etiquette.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 23, 2016)

ondra_knezour said:


> I can imagine ignoring such "reports" as annoying and not useful at all. At least trying to be understandable is a basic of the etiquette.


teo's posts look common to someone using a language translator. Translators work OK for very basic communication but can become quite unreliable very quickly in a more focused technical discussion. If that is the case here, maybe he could ask a friend to translate from his native language to English to help get the points/questions across better.


----------



## teo (Mar 23, 2016)

What is published in the main theme does not give rise to deviate or generate controversy,  and to clarify my doubts I asked him to *SirDice* on the same *topic*. The files of *Virtual Machine Images* is a replacement of the ISO to install the system in virtualbox? Or to add to the system in virtualbox? Thank you for your responses.


----------



## chrbr (Mar 23, 2016)

Dear teo,


teo said:


> The files of *Virtual Machine Images* is a replacement of the ISO to install the system in virtualbox? Or to add to the system in virtualbox?


The answer should be yes. Virtual box is running on a computer and you can install guest systems, for example FreeBSD. From my understanding Virtual box accepts different formats.


teo said:


> I'm sorry I do not manage to understand the utility of every format *machine disk images* in the installation of the operating system FreeBSD.
> 
> Can anybody explain in detail so that it serves the format machine disk images in virtualbox? Thanks.
> 
> ...


Then you need either vhd or qcow2. 
I see on ftp

```
ftp> ls
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||56414|)
150 Here comes the directory listing.
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  ftp  303 Aug 12  2015 CHECKSUM.MD5
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  ftp  443 Aug 12  2015 CHECKSUM.SHA256
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  ftp  158728872 Aug 12  2015 FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64.qcow2.xz
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  ftp  162231728 Aug 12  2015 FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64.raw.xz
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  ftp  162293880 Aug 12  2015 FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64.vhd.xz
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  ftp  158861556 Aug 12  2015 FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64.vmdk.xz
```
Both should work from the text you have posted. I have not tried installing FreeBSD in a virtual machine, but I hope the answer is useful.


----------



## chrbr (Mar 23, 2016)

ondra_knezour said:


> At least trying to be understandable is a basic of the etiquette.





protocelt said:


> teo's posts look common to someone using a language translator. Translators work OK for very basic communication but can become quite unreliable very quickly in a more focused technical discussion. If that is the case here, maybe he could ask a friend to translate from his native language to English to help get the points/questions across better.


I agree to protocelt. But I know from my work what happens if someone translates stuff who has no idea about the context. This can be even more misleading than automatic translation. Additionally we should not forget how often we talk to someone in our native language, finally think everything is clear but we are completely wrong. I have had often learned a lot by thinking of what the hell someone has aked. If someone does not speak Oxford English it does not mean that he or she is wrong . Now I am too much off topic.


----------



## teo (Mar 23, 2016)

chrbr said:


> The answer should be yes. Virtual box is running on a computer and you can install guest systems, for example FreeBSD. From my understanding Virtual box accepts different formats.
> Both should work from the text you have posted. I have not tried installing FreeBSD in a virtual machine, but I hope the answer is useful.


Hello chrbr!

Interesting its answer. Calls attention  this option of the menu Virtual Machine Images, serious good idea to install FreeBSD in virtualbox from this format. I will prove it from these formats.  

```
ftp> ls
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||56414|)
150 Here comes the directory listing.
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  ftp  303 Aug 12  2015 CHECKSUM.MD5
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  ftp  443 Aug 12  2015 CHECKSUM.SHA256
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  ftp  158728872 Aug 12  2015 FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64.qcow2.xz
-rw-r--r--  1 ftp  ftp  162293880 Aug 12  2015 FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64.vhd.xz
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2016)

Let me see if I can recap, the virtual machine images are simply disk images. You configure, for example, VirtualBox to use it as a disk. VirtualBox supports different types of disk images. There's no need to install FreeBSD, it will boot and run straight from the image. Most people however will use the installer images. You would load VirtualBox, create a virtual machine and tell it to boot from the ISO. Then use the installer the same way as on a physical machine.


----------



## teo (Mar 24, 2016)

Good community!

Been testing the file vhd  of *Virtual Machine Images *on the HDD of virtualbox and these are the results.




In the pictures you can see that you do not have basic configurations in the vhd file of Virtual Machine Images, and you will have to create and configure since the start of the system up to the password of the root. 
Ask the community, some benefit the installation from a format vhd of Virtual Machine Images on the HDD of virtualbox? Is not a waste of time when you can do it from the traditional *Disc ISO* in automatic step by step? In automatic at least he installs the base system configured, thanks for its answers.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 25, 2016)

With preinstalled VM images, you have system up and running in seconds. Great for initial testing. You don't have to wait on copying/extraction of all files. Many people may prefer this for initial familiarization with new platform.

You have always set up your new machine, nobody knows beforehand what would your hostname be, how looks your network, which services you want to run... but you don't have to edit everything by hand, you can use the bsdconfig(8) configuration utility, if you prefer the installer way.


----------



## teo (Mar 25, 2016)

ondra_knezour said:


> You have always set up your new machine, nobody knows beforehand what would your hostname be, how looks your network, which services you want to run... but you don't have to edit everything by hand, you can use the bsdconfig(8) configuration utility, if you prefer the installer way.


Hello ondra_knezour!

There is no line in the directory of general settings of the  /etc/rc.conf file, you have to configure the network. There is no line in the directory /boot/loader.conf  of the file, that command uses to display and to create the root password?


----------



## ljboiler (Mar 25, 2016)

ondra_knezour said:


> you can use the bsdconfig(8) configuration utility,



Do what @odra_knezour suggests: run `bsdconfig`. You will see a nice menu, just like when installing from the ISO images, where you can set the root password, do network interface configuration, add users (login management).   And magically everything will go in /etc/rc.conf where it is needed.


----------

